# Costocronditis - how to deal with chest tightening?



## Elle86 (Mar 17, 2014)

Yesterday my chest was tightening and I thought I was having a heart attack. I've never experienced this before. I went to the emergency but the tightness ended up going away while I was waiting in the waiting room. My heart, bloodwork, temperature and blood pressure was normal. Then when I came home the tightness happended again.

How do I cope with it? I start to panic.


----------

